# Quick safety question on vitamins please forgive my ignorance.



## xchewbaccax777 (Dec 16, 2014)

So I have these giant vitamin B complex pills that are hard to swallow I put the whole bottle in my blender and turn them into powder using my badass Vitamix blender I'm just wondering is it okay to take the powder in water?


----------



## BigBob (Dec 16, 2014)

Sure man. I buy most of my supps in bulk powder. I like to mix it with a little OJ. To kill the vitamin taste.


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Dec 16, 2014)

BigBob said:


> Sure man. I buy most of my supps in bulk powder. I like to mix it with a little OJ. To kill the vitamin taste.



I guess there's just no way to know exactly how much you are taking in?


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 17, 2014)

Just mix them as needed with your shake.  Personally I think you just wanted to brag about your Vitamix.  Yes I'm jealous!


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Dec 20, 2014)

Magnus82 said:


> Just mix them as needed with your shake.  Personally I think you just wanted to brag about your Vitamix.  Yes I'm jealous!



If you're jealous of that then look at this


----------



## BigBob (Dec 21, 2014)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> I guess there's just no way to know exactly how much you are taking in?


Digital scale and special scooper.


----------

